# Uploadservice



## vouzt (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage an euch!

Also, ich besitze ein Forum für Musiker! Damit diese ihre Musik bei mir posten können brauche ich einen upload service! Dieser uploadservice sollte nur für meine Seite sein und auch nur für meine User zugänglich! Leider kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht gut aus und weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll!solche hoster wie rapidshare nicht!wie gesagt, nur für meine Seite!

ich kann euch auch zeigen wie ich das meine hier ist der link http://www.rapshare.de

genauso will ich das für mein forum

Geht das irgendwie dass die Leute ihre dateien direkt auf meinem Rechner speichern können, oder gibt es anbieter die exclusive uploadserver bereit stellen für homepages?

wäre nett wenn ich ne antwort bekäme 

danke im vorraus 

edit: das problem ist ausserdem dass ich in mein forum nix hochladen kann!ist ein freeforum hoster! also habe kein datenbankbackup oder ähnliches!und ausserdem kenne ich mich mit php und mySQL eh nicht aus 

vouzt


----------



## d2wap (4. Mai 2007)

Ich kenne keine Möglichkeit bei einem Freeforum-Hoster einen Upload sinnvoll einzubauen..
Zumal der user ja auf einen Button oder Link klicken müsste um den Upload zu starten.. Er müsste immer  auf eine Subseite, die den Upload ermöglicht...
Und eine Fertiglösung für so etwas gibts nicht.. ich glaube alle Plattformen sind selbst gestrickt.. und ohne PHP-Kenntnisse kommst du da nicht wirklich weit...


----------



## vouzt (4. Mai 2007)

also gibt es keine möglichkeit? damn! es wäre ja nich das problem einen link in das forum einzubauen um auf den upload zu kommen!das kann ich ja durch ein unterforum lösen!

ich habe etwas gehört von einem eigenen ftp server!aber können die leute dann auch über browser uploaden?


----------



## Ronin-Jay (4. Mai 2007)

Was für eine Forumssoftware nutzt Du? 
=> Es gibt Möglichkeiten Fileuploads mit ins Forum zu integrieren, aber bei Freeforumhostern ist das meines Wissens nach nicht möglich. Sinnvoll wäre es sich selber ne Domain zuzulegen und ein eigenes Forum auf die Beine zu stellen. Dann kannst Du es direkt mit wenig Aufwand über die Forumssoftware realisieren und bist Dir sicher, daß es nur für angemeldete User nutzbar ist...


----------



## d2wap (4. Mai 2007)

Ich muss mich Ronin-Jay anschließen:
Freeboardhoster sind für so etwas nciht ausgelegt und man kann damit nichts sinnvolles auf die Beine stellen.
Kauf dir eine Domain, Webspace und genügend Traffic - viel von jedem kostet im Jahr um die 20 EUR - kein Beinbruch, oder?
Dann kannst du das alels fein einrichten.

Zudem kannst du eine Forensoftware, die gratis ist, verwenden, oder eine kommerzielle Software (meist unter 30 EUR zu haben) und dann manuell anpassen (lassen)
(PHP und MySQL sind nicht allzuschwer - das schafft jeder  )


----------



## vouzt (4. Mai 2007)

zur zeit nutze ich php2 von http://www.forumprofi.de!! und wie gesagt ich kenn mich in php leider nicht aus um selber ein forum auf die beine zu stellen! und selbst wenn würden ja alle beiträge und user nicht auf der neuen seite sein!


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Mai 2007)

@vouzt,

ich besitze einen Upload-Service für Bilder ( http://www.piccas.de ). Aber wie ich gelesen habe, willst du MP3´s hochladen. Wie sieht es aus? Sind dies legale Musikdateien oder nicht? 

Falls ja können wir über eine Lösung reden, ich hab auf meinem Server noch genug Speicherplatz sowie Traffic zur Verfügung. Allerdings wenn dann unter einer Bedingung, dass du für all die Hochgeladenen Dateien verantwortlich bist und ich mich von jeglichem Upload distanziere, sowie das alle halbe Stunde eine kleine Werbung eingeblendet wird...

Meld dich mal bei mir.

Gruß
Chris


----------

